# Kitten milk problem



## Chris82 (May 27, 2013)

We have been feeding our new Kitten Whiskas cat milk. Hendrix is 11 weeks, and a fussy eater. He is stunted for his age due to being pulled from his mother earlier than is normal (he is a rescue kitten). We have been giving him Whiskas cat milk along with his meat, he loves it but it sends him hyperactive, and he seems to want to bite everything, he literally climbs the walls after he drinks it, he turns from a sweet affectionate kitten, into a kitten than is mean and overly aggressive, turning traits of normal kitten play into harassment. Has anyone else encountered this problem?


----------



## LOOPYLORO (Oct 22, 2013)

Chris82 said:


> We have been feeding our new Kitten Whiskas cat milk. Hendrix is 11 weeks, and a fussy eater. He is stunted for his age due to being pulled from his mother earlier than is normal (he is a rescue kitten). We have been giving him Whiskas cat milk along with his meat, he loves it but it sends him hyperactive, and he seems to want to bite everything, he literally climbs the walls after he drinks it, he turns from a sweet affectionate kitten, into a kitten than is mean and overly aggressive, turning traits of normal kitten play into harassment. Has anyone else encountered this problem?


I haven't had a problem. I only give as a treat very occasionally though.

You could try goats milk. This is cheaper and better for your cat.

Loopyloro
X


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

He shouldn't need any kind of milk by 11 weeks, to be honest.

What else are you feeding him? Sometimes an intolerance to the colourings or additives in commercial cat food can have an effect.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Whiskas cat milk is dreadful stuff - it contains sugars I am not surprised it is making your kitten hyper, his blood sugar levels are probably swooping up and down all over the place. It also contains casein, which many cats cannot tolerate and get diarrhoea. I would never buy the stuff! 

As said, Goats milk is much better for a kitten's health, if you want to feed some as a treat, or to build him up. Either buy it from the chiller in the supermarket, or you can get TopLife Kitten Milk in Tesco, in little cartons, which has added taurine and vitamins.


----------

